# Best Cable Retreiver/Hook attatchment.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Best hook tool/cable retriever.

MyTana LE 148 Pigtail Retriever.

It won't unwind or distort like the big spring type retrievers and this one gets a better grip on lost cables. 
And NO, I haven't lost any cables, but I've retrieved competitors cables that were broken in the line many times.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Best hook tool/cable retriever.
> 
> MyTana LE 148 Pigtail Retriever.
> 
> ...


 
That retriever was originally designed to retrieve the solid steal rods that may break form a continuous rodder. I never had luck using them on standard 3/4" cable but they do work like a charm and the 3/8" solid steal rod. As far as the funnel retrievers I never had a problem using them to retrieve a home owners broken cable out of a sewer.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used the funnel type with success, but they don't take abuse as well and can distort.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I rigged the my tanna hook up with slip joint ends (old RR type) I agree its awsome, I had to change the connection because my big gorlitz has a reverse my old my tanna only turned 1 way


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*The Best Cable Retriver*

I THINK THE GORLITZ BRAND IS THE BEST :thumbup:

http://www.gorlitz.com/splices/info_36.html :thumbsup:

CHECK OUT AT BOTTOM OF PAGE ! :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> I rigged the my tanna hook up with slip joint ends (old RR type) I agree its awsome, I had to change the connection because my big gorlitz has a reverse my old my tanna only turned 1 way


I put a permanent slip joint end on mine too. 

Back in the day, we used to manually turn the My-Tana machine backwards as fast as we could and then hit the switch to get it to go in reverse.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I put a *permanent slip joint* end on mine too.
> 
> Back in the day, we used to manually turn the My-Tana machine backwards as fast as we could and then hit the switch to get it to go in reverse.





Not sure what this is and what it's purpose is have a picture ?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the spring type. The hook is good but finicky.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Not sure what this is and what it's purpose is have a picture ?



I dunno either, it's just a slip joint end. I don't know why I typed permanent.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

YOU KNOW THE SAME TYPE AS RR AND GORLITZ USE ON THEIR CABLES.           

THE OPPOSITE OF PIN LOCK :thumbup:


----------

